# What type of nails we should use for sheathing roof and walls of a shed?



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

1 8d nail i like ring shank will help with a nail pop later

2 roof felt staples or plastic cap nails and rolled roofing aluminum 1 1/4 roof nails.
this is the worst way to do a low slope roof in my opinion depending on slope i can give you a better solution if you want to post the pitch of roof 
here is how if needed
http://www.carpentry-pro-framer.com/roof-pitch.html

3 galvanized 8 ring shank


----------



## vikasintl (Apr 3, 2011)

jaydevries said:


> 1 8d nail i like ring shank will help with a nail pop later
> 
> 2 roof felt staples or plastic cap nails and rolled roofing aluminum 1 1/4 roof nails.
> this is the worst way to do a low slope roof in my opinion depending on slope i can give you a better solution if you want to post the pitch of roof
> ...


Ok let me revise for plywood or osb for roof sheathing you are suggesting 8d ring shank but not galvanized correct?
and for siding t1-11 you suggest same ring shank 8d but galvanized correct?
and if roller roofing is not the right choice what is the good choice than?
are you suggesting gable roof? only problem I have is from ground to pitch of the roof it can not be more than 10 feet....that is one the reason why I was choosing low slope flat roof...


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

the roof sheeting does not have to be galvanized but can be if you want since they will be covered by roofing material
low slope roofs are not bad if proper material is used. rolled roofing does work but in my opinion the most likely to also fail. that is why i am willing to offer alternative if wanted but would like to know roof pitch and a overall pic always helps


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

here are instalation instructions of rolled roofing if desired
http://roofing.owenscorning.com/docs/installationinstructions/install_msr.pdf


----------



## vikasintl (Apr 3, 2011)

jaydevries said:


> the roof sheeting does not have to be galvanized but can be if you want since they will be covered by roofing material
> low slope roofs are not bad if proper material is used. rolled roofing does work but in my opinion the most likely to also fail. that is why i am willing to offer alternative if wanted but would like to know roof pitch and a overall pic always helps


well overall size is 15x8 and from ground to pitch of the roof it should not be more than 10 feet...I am thinking front 15 feet wide wall will have a higher side of roof and back 15 feet wall will have lower side of flat roof..

I have put the floor on concrete peer and floor joist are 2x6
so almost 1 foot is already used just on floor including 3/4 plywood
I only have 9 feet left up to pitch of the roof.
Out of this 9 feet I need 8 feet for studs ..
so front wall (where the pitch of roof would be ) will be 8+1+ 3 inches (top and bottom plate is 3 inches total) so total would be 9 feet and 3 inches...
which will be same as back wall (unless I cut 2x4x8 t o 2x4x7.6') so I only 9 inches left on front to create a slope...

I hope I gave you overall picture...so you can suggest alternative..


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so is this correct
1 you are doing a shed roof "or lean to roof"
2 in 8 feet of length from front to back of that 8 feet it will have 1 inch of fall
3 is this connected to another building


----------



## vikasintl (Apr 3, 2011)

jaydevries said:


> ok so is this correct
> 1 you are doing a shed roof "or lean to roof"
> 2 in 8 feet of length from front to back of that 8 feet it will have 1 inch of fall
> 3 is this connected to another building


1. doing roof over the storage shed in the yard.
2. if front has 8 feet and back has 8 feet...how can it have 1 inch fall?
3. no it not connected..


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so the roof is going to be flat then with no slope is this correct


----------



## vikasintl (Apr 3, 2011)

No I want to create a slope so I was thinking I would put some more 15 feet long 2x4 on top plate on front wall ...any other suggestion?


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

that would work then place 2x6 on top which would give you 1 1/2" fall in 8 ' .
which if you looked at rolled roofing instructions it must be at least 1" per 1' of fall.which would mean in 8 ' you would need 8" of fall .

the alternative is rubber roofing like this one in link it usually can be bought at lumber yards and is easy to install since you have a simple roof. and the 1 1/2" overall fall is enough
http://www.gentite.com/planinstall/applications-instruction-videos/


----------



## vikasintl (Apr 3, 2011)

jaydevries said:


> that would work then place 2x6 on top which would give you 1 1/2" fall in 8 ' .
> which if you looked at rolled roofing instructions it must be at least 1" per 1' of fall.which would mean in 8 ' you would need 8" of fall .
> 
> the alternative is rubber roofing like this one in link it usually can be bought at lumber yards and is easy to install since you have a simple roof. and the 1 1/2" overall fall is enough
> http://www.gentite.com/planinstall/applications-instruction-videos/



Ok I have heard about rubber roofing and I can check prices on that..
for rubber roofing how many inches per foot required?

or I can put 5 more long 2x4 on top plate of front wall that will give about 7.5 inches of slope...do you think its advisable?


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

rubber roof can be flat but it is best to have a slight pitch to shed off water.
before i would stack that many 2x4 i would buy longer 2x4's and cut to correct length to get the height needed


----------



## vikasintl (Apr 3, 2011)

jaydevries said:


> rubber roof can be flat but it is best to have a slight pitch to shed off water.
> before i would stack that many 2x4 i would buy longer 2x4's and cut to correct length to get the height needed


ok so you are suggesting instead of stacking ...I should cut 2x4 in to pieces of about 8 inches height and put them vertically on the top plate correct?


----------



## vikasintl (Apr 3, 2011)

jaydevries said:


> 1 8d nail i like ring shank will help with a nail pop later
> 
> 2 roof felt staples or plastic cap nails and rolled roofing aluminum 1 1/4 roof nails.
> this is the worst way to do a low slope roof in my opinion depending on slope i can give you a better solution if you want to post the pitch of roof
> ...


Can I use 8d spiral instead of ring shank because I already have them..


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

no buy a 9' or more likely to find 10' 2x4 and cut it to length.
i still will suggest the rubber roof with the extra 2x4 on top to give fall as best plan


----------



## vikasintl (Apr 3, 2011)

Some confusion here...front wall is 15 feet long and top plate also be 15 feet long and I have to put something on top plate of front wall to create a slope..

I dont understand why are you saying buy 10 feet 2x4 and cut to length? ..10 feet is already smaller than 15"


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

as you posted in #6 you were going to use 8 ' studs so use them on one side and take 10 foot studs and cut them to 8'8" for other side to get your 8" fall


----------



## vikasintl (Apr 3, 2011)

jaydevries said:


> as you posted in #6 you were going to use 8 ' studs so use them on one side and take 10 foot studs and cut them to 8'8" for other side to get your 8" fall


Well that can be one option to do it but if I cut to 8.8' than rafter would be another 3.5 inches so total would be more than 10 feet ...

and that will not be pitch ..pitch would still be higher because of overhang...front overhang would be about 2 feet..correct me if am wrong?

I am really confused here..don't know what is the best way...

1 one option is increase the height on front wall by buying longer 2x4 and cut to desire height..i.e 8.4' something..

2. other option is cut the back wall height to 7.6' and front height to 8.2' 
( I would not choose this option because its double labor and shed height will be decreased overall.)

3. third option is don't cut any lumber on front or back just stack 2x4 on top of top plate to get desired slope...

Please suggest what is the best solution?


----------



## vikasintl (Apr 3, 2011)

vikasintl said:


> Well that can be one option to do it but if I cut to 8.8' than rafter would be another 3.5 inches so total would be more than 10 feet ...
> 
> and that will not be pitch ..pitch would still be higher because of overhang...front overhang would be about 2 feet..correct me if am wrong?
> 
> ...


Thanks again but if I cut them at 8.8 total on that front wall would be 8.8 feet +3 inches (top and bottom plate)+1 foot(floor) = 9 feet and 11 inches but like I said I will have a overhang of 2 feet so if it will 9 ft. and 11 inch on top plate..on over hang it will be more than that which would be more than 10 feet...I hope you will get my point/problem..


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

can you take a pic of what you have and then draw and post what you want. i am not seeing the same picture in my head as what you have posted i am sure that is why there is confusion


----------



## vikasintl (Apr 3, 2011)

jaydevries said:


> can you take a pic of what you have and then draw and post what you want. i am not seeing the same picture in my head as what you have posted i am sure that is why there is confusion


as soon as I get my camera back I will upload pic and we go from there..thanks for all sharing and advice..


----------

